# Gute Zugsimulationen sind ausgestorben!



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen

Nachdem ich mehrere Zugsimulationen gespielt habe seit Jahren kann ich darüber nur eins sagen: Zugsimulationen sind Tot! Mal ein paar Beispiele warum es sich nicht mehr lohnt nur einen Cent darin zu investieren.
*
Train Simulator 201x *
Realismus beim Fahren ist top und bei vielen Fahrzeugen, hauptsächlich von Drittanbietern, lässt sich alles nötige und sogar noch mehr wie Heizung und Ventilator bedienen, direkt per Schalter im Führerstand. Auch wenn ich kein Lokführer bin, das Fahren fühlt sich realistisch an und man merkt den Unterschied zwischen einem leichten Personenzug und einem Güterzug. Doch das war schon das einzige Positive daran, Szenarien erstellen ist Stress pur!, Beim erstellen des Fahrplans für die Züge will das Spiel den Zug einfach nicht auf das angegebene Gleis einfahren lassen, auch wenn es nur gerade aus geht.  Fehlermeldung: "Strecke nicht elektrifiziert oder kein Weg möglich!" 1. Die Strecke ist elektrifiziert und 2. es geht doch nur gerade aus. 
Manchmal spinnt der sogar noch mehr und zeigt im Fahrplan eine Entfernung von ein paar Stunden zwischen zwei Bahnhöfen an, ein paar Minuten wäre richtig. Das erstellen von Strecken kann man erst Recht vergessen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Spiel abstürzt. 
Und jetzt kommt die Überraschung an dem ganzen, das Spiel ist in 32bit programmiert worden!!!! 
*
Train Sim World
*Habe ich zwar nicht gespielt aber wenn ich die Bewertungen auf Steam durchlese und dann in der Gesamtbewertung ein "Ausgeglichen" kommt, kann ich mir den Kauf sparen. 

*Microsoft Train Simulator*
MS wollte mal vor langer Zeit einen Nachfolger entwickeln aber das wurde eingestellt, der einzige MS Train Simulator den man Heutzutage immer noch kaufen kann, ist zwar Realistisch aber Hilflos veraltet. Da es nicht weiterentwickelt wird, muss man sich mit Bugs selber helfen oder einfach damit klar kommen. Strecken habe ich darin nie erstellt und das einfügen von Rollmaterial ist umständlich, kein passendes Programm ist vorhanden die Dateien müssen von Hand in die entsprechenden Ordner kopiert werden. Rollmaterial gibt es mehr als genug und so ziemlich alles was man sich wünscht auch mit vielen Funktionen aber trotzdem ist das Spiel veraltet und nicht aktuell.
*
Auran N3V Games Trainz 201x*
Wenn man eigene Strecken erstellen will dann ist man hier richtig, der Welteditor gehört zu den besten die ich in einem Spiel je gesehen habe, nach kurzer Zeit beherrscht man das wichtigste und kann seine erste Strecke erstellen. 
Habe hier schon Strecken mit einer Länge von 100km und mehr erstellt, im Gegensatz zum Train Simulator ist Trainz in 64bit programmiert und der RAM deswegen nicht so schnell am Limit. Sucht man aber Realismus beim Rollmaterial wird man hier selten fündig, engste Kurven die eigentlich nicht möglich sind kann man hier problemlos fahren, Freeware kann gar nichts, oft haben die sogar ein Standardcab drin statt dem echten, Payware ist Pflicht und auch da stimmt nicht alles. 

*Pro Train Perfect*
Habe ich zwar auch nicht gespielt, aber egal wie gut es ist, die Auswahl fehlt. Wenn ich nach Kostenpflichtigen Addons auf Amazon suche dann habe ich zu 99% nur Deutsches Rollmaterial und Strecken, ist schön und gut aber ich will Strecken und Rollmaterial aus verschiedenen Ländern haben. 

Und wo ist den jetzt nun die Zugsimulation die alles kann? Dies mag zwar unmöglich klingen aber wenn schon dann richtig, eine richtige Zugsimulation sollte Realistisches Rollmaterial haben, Technisch sowie Grafisch aktuell und auch das Einfügen von Freeware erlauben. 
Gibt es sowas im Moment? NEIN! 
Für mich sind Zugsimulationen fast ausgestorben, es gibt noch ein paar die zwar ganz ok sind wie der Train Simulator, aber eben nicht ohne Einschränkung der Funktionen, ich will Szenarien erstellen und vielleicht auch Strecken, sonst wird mir langweilig. 

Was sagt ihr dazu, gibt es noch richtige Zugsimulationen die die genannten Punkte erfüllen oder sind sie ausgestorben?

Und nach diesem Aufreger trinke ich erst mal einen Schluck Vodka, Prost!


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2017)

Hier ist eine sehr gute:
Rolf Herricht & Hans Joachim Preil - Die Reisebekanntschaft 1977 - YouTube .



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und nach diesem Aufreger trinke ich erst mal einen Schluck Vodka, Prost!


Das heißt immer noch Wodka.
Ein "V" gibt es im russischen Alphabet nicht.

Sa sdarowje!


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hier ist eine sehr gute:
> Rolf Herricht & Hans Joachim Preil - Die Reisebekanntschaft 1977 - YouTube .
> 
> Das heißt immer noch Wodka.
> ...



Das echte Zugfahren dürfte wohl am realistischsten sein da hast du Recht  aber da steuere ich den Zug leider nicht selber  Und auf meiner Flasche Moskovskaya steht Premium Vodka


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und auf meiner Flasche Moskovskaya steht Premium Vodka


Das kommt von der Schei. Transliteration über das Tschechische.

Es gibt kein "V" im russischen Alphabet - a, be, *w*e, ge, de, ... .


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2017)

Spielt hier niemand Zugsimulationen, bin ich der einzige im ganzen Forum?


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2017)

Schon mal da reingeschaut:

Zusi Bahnsimulatoren - Zusi 3 Hobby

Die Grafik entspricht jetzt nicht unbedingt dem was man von anderen Spielen gewohnt ist, die Simulation ist dafür äußerst realistisch.

Am besten einfach die kostenlose Demo testen:

Zusi Bahnsimulatoren - Downloads


----------



## Körschgen (23. Juli 2017)

Ich habe noch nie verstanden, wie langweilig einem sein muss, um sich so etwas an zu tuen.


----------



## _LS_ (23. Juli 2017)

Den MS Train Simulator hab ich auch noch rumliegen, aber der ist ja wirklich schon einige Jahre alt.
Es gibt aber scheinbar einen OpenSource-'Nachfolger', der immer noch weiter entwickelt wird. Nennt sich 'Open Rails' und findet sich hier: Open Rails - Free train simulator project.
Hab ich persönlich noch nicht getestet, aber laut der Website ist es möglich die Züge und Strecken vom MS Train Simulator zu verwenden und noch weitere dazu zu installieren.
Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja mal einen Blick darauf zu werfen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Schon mal da reingeschaut:
> 
> Zusi Bahnsimulatoren - Zusi 3 Hobby
> Die Grafik entspricht jetzt nicht unbedingt dem was man von anderen Spielen gewohnt ist, die Simulation ist dafür äußerst realistisch.
> ...



Ok werde ich mal testen, kannte ich bisher nicht. 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie verstanden, wie langweilig einem sein muss, um sich so etwas an zu tuen.


Falls du denkst das man da nur einen Knopf drücken muss um loszufahren liegst du weit daneben, du musst Signale, Geschwindigkeit und vieles andere beachten und das gleichzeitig! Es erfordert viel Konzentration einen schweren Güterzug bergabwärts zu fahren weil es jederzeit passieren kann das du zu schnell bist oder das Signal Rot ist. Dann musst du anhalten auch wenn es bergabwärts geht und das ist nicht immer einfach, solche Spiele sind herausfordernder als manche denken.  



_LS_ schrieb:


> Den MS Train Simulator hab ich auch noch rumliegen, aber der ist ja wirklich schon einige Jahre alt.
> Es gibt aber scheinbar einen OpenSource-'Nachfolger', der immer noch weiter entwickelt wird. Nennt sich 'Open Rails' und findet sich hier: Open Rails - Free train simulator project.
> Hab ich persönlich noch nicht getestet, aber laut der Website ist es möglich die Züge und Strecken vom MS Train Simulator zu verwenden und noch weitere dazu zu installieren.
> Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja mal einen Blick darauf zu werfen.



Von Open Rails habe ich mal gehört aber bis jetzt komme ich mit dem nicht so klar, hatte es mal installiert und wollte es auch ausprobieren, aber das ganze hat mich so verwirrt das ich es sein gelassen habe.


----------



## PaladinX (3. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Spielt hier niemand Zugsimulationen, bin ich der einzige im ganzen Forum?



Ich habe den Train Simulator 2015-2017 recht intensiv gespielt ("Simuliert"), allerdings konnte ich viele Szenarien wegen Bugs nicht abschließen, das hat mich ziemlich genervt.
Da die Addons bzw DLCs für einzelne Strecken mitsamt Loks aber recht teuer sind, habe ich mich da zurückgehalten und somit war der Train Sim für mich "beendet". Mein Problem damit war nicht der Preis an sich, sondern die Unsicherheit, wie verbuggt die Addons sind...

Alternativen gibts nicht wirklich, die halbwegs aktuell sind.

Daher hab ich gut 4.000 € in die Hand genommen und mir eine Märklin Anlage gebaut (ca. 50 m Gleise), mit Bahnhöfen und Industriegebieten und mache dort "Betrieb" nach halbwegs realistischen Vorgaben (zerlegen und zusammenstellen von Güterzügen, Zustellen der Waggons an die Kunden an separaten Gleisen), alles voll digital gesteuert, ich sitze in der Mitte der Anlage, mit dem iPad, iPhone oder den Märklin Mobile & Central Stations und steuere alles. Besser als jede Trainsim!


----------



## amdahl (3. August 2017)

Ich mag Züge


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2017)

PaladinX schrieb:


> Ich habe den Train Simulator 2015-2017 recht intensiv gespielt ("Simuliert"), allerdings konnte ich viele Szenarien wegen Bugs nicht abschließen, das hat mich ziemlich genervt.
> Da die Addons bzw DLCs für einzelne Strecken mitsamt Loks aber recht teuer sind, habe ich mich da zurückgehalten und somit war der Train Sim für mich "beendet". Mein Problem damit war nicht der Preis an sich, sondern die Unsicherheit, wie verbuggt die Addons sind...
> 
> Alternativen gibts nicht wirklich, die halbwegs aktuell sind.
> ...



Und das ganze ohne Bugs oder Abstürze  Modelleisenbahnen finde ich zwar auch interessant aber nur zum Anschauen, selber bauen ist mir zu Aufwendig und Platz habe ich keinen in der Wohnung.  Einen Raum extra dafür mieten will ich auch nicht, habe jetzt sowieso kaum Zeit für andere Hobbys, das würde dann nicht mehr ins Zeitbudget passen.


----------



## wr2champ (9. August 2017)

Ich bin mit dem Train Simulator von Dovetail bei der 2015er Version eingestiegen, und habe dann auch jedes Jahr die neue Version gekauft. Bislang habe ich aber die Addons nur im Steam Sale gekauft, da viele ja doch leider verbuggt sind oder teilweise nicht die gewohnte Qualität haben, aber dennoch nicht billig sind. Das ist momentan das einzige, was mich an der Reihe stört. Es gibt auch viele, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich gute Addons bzw. Züge. Meistens kaufe ich eher Szenarien, seltener nur Züge.


----------

